# Wunschpflanzen für meinen neuen Teich



## mägi (3. Jan. 2012)

liebe gartenteichfreunde,

ich möchte euch meine wunschpflanzen vorstellen! und bitte euch um rat ob das mit meinen ausgewählte pflanzen funktionieren kann!?!?..

teichgrösse ca. 10 000 liter tiefste stelle 120cm. diesen herbst gebaut aufgefüllt und nun steht er da und wartet auf die bepflanzung. dann wird eine oase bio press druckfilter 6000 angeschlossen.
meine wunschliste:

seerosen: 1 __ albatros , 1 __ gonnere

schwimmpflanzen: 1 __ froschbiss,1 __ krebsschere     1. teichsimse (muss die in einen topf?)

wasserpflanzen/uferpflanzen: japanorchide,__ iris ibirica,iris laeavigota,iris black gamecock,
zebrabinse,__ zwergbinse, im topf: breitblättriger __ rohrkolben und __ igelkolben.pro sorte 3-5 stk.?

ich hoffe auf eure hilfe, ist ja noch ein eine weile bis zum frühling .

liebe grüsse aus der schweiz.  mägi


----------



## pema (3. Jan. 2012)

*AW: wunschpflanzen für meinen neuen teich*

Hallo Mägi,

korrigiere ruhig die Anzahl der Pflanzen und Pflanzenarten mal nach oben. Submerse - also z.B. __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest oder __ Laichkraut finde ich auf deiner Liste z.B. noch gar nicht. 
Ich habe festgestellt, dass es im Teich auch nicht anders als im Staudenbeet ist...nicht jede Pflanze, die ich gerne hätte und deshalb einsetze, findet den Standort gut Je mehr verschiedene Arten du in deinem Teich ausprobierst, desto größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, ein paar zu finden, die wirklich gut wachsen.
Aber du wirst sicherlich im nächsten Frühjahr...so wie viele (ich auch) in den Gartencentern noch eine ganze Reihe von anderen interessanten Pflanzen sehen...und zugreifen

petra


----------



## Limnos (3. Jan. 2012)

*AW: wunschpflanzen für meinen neuen teich*

Hi Mägi

Du solltest vielleicht etwas über Länge und Breite des Teiches sagen. Ich schätze mal: weniger als 20 qm. Zwei Seerosenarten können rasch die ganze Wasseroberfläche bedecken. Nimm statt einer, die __ Seekanne. Breitblättriger __ Rohrkolben ist sehr wuchtig und u.U. auch wuchsfreudig. Da ist es mit einem Topf nicht getan. Das gilt auch für den __ Igelkolben. Ich empfehle Laxmanns Rohrkolben. Die Irisarten und die Japanorchidee kannst Du auch am Teichaußenrand pflanzen, falls es sich um normal feuchten Gartenboden handelt, Mit __ Krebsschere würde ich warten, bis sich etwas Schlamm im Teich gebildet hat. Die Zebrabinse ist sehr wuchsschwach und knickt leicht. Ich empfehle Dir noch __ Blutweiderich, __ Gilbweiderich und __ Pfennigkraut für den Teichinnenrand. Wenn Du eine Stelle hast, wo man 30-40 cm hoch Teichsubstrat einbringen kann (z.B. in einem Beton-Kanalrohr, das dicht bis unter die WOF reicht, wären der Goldkolben (Orontium) und/oder Scheinkallas (Lysichitum) ein Blickfang.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## pyro (3. Jan. 2012)

*AW: wunschpflanzen für meinen neuen teich*

Mägi, mein Teich den ich vor wenigen Monaten angelegt habe ist fast in Deiner Größenordnung, nur ein Stück größer. Schau mal in meinen Thread rein, ich habe einige Pflanzen mehr reingebaut...

Bei Seerosen habe ich drauf geachtet keine grossen stark wuchernde Arten zu kaufen. Kleine bis mittelgroße find ich gehen - ich hab ca. 30 qm Wasserfläche und 3 Seerosen + 1 __ Seekanne drin.


Wolfgang, warum würdest Du mit der Krebsschwere warten? Ich hab am TT 2 wunderschöne Krebsscheren bekommen und inzwischen sind die schon zu dritt...

Damit sich manche Sachen nicht so stark ausbreiten bzw. die Wurzeln nicht gefährlich für die Folie werden hab ich einiges in schwarze Mörteleimer bepflanzt... __ Igelkolben, __ Blutweiderich und __ Rohrkolben z.B.


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Jan. 2012)

*AW: wunschpflanzen für meinen neuen teich*

Hallo Mägi,
schön, dass Du nach Teichpflanzen anfragst - ein immer wieder neues Diskussionsthema... . Wenn ich Deine Liste richtig lese, dann "bordet" der Rand über vor lauter __ Iris- Arten. Probier' eine Gattung/Art langsam - besorg Dir von mir aus 2-3 Pflanzen von 2 Arten mit verschiedenen Ansprüchen, und schau', wie sie sich entwickeln.
Wenn Du statt __ Rohrkolben "mehr robustes Grün" haben möchtest, dann empehle ich Dir auch so etwas wie Juncus (z. B. effusus), Acorus (calamus, ...) oder diverse __ Seggen (lateinische Namen fallen mir gerade nicht ein).
Blühpflanzen (auch Iris) stellen höhere Ansprüche. Bei guter Filterung kann es durchaus sein, dass sie gedüngt werden müssen (ist für Seerosen obligatorisch, sofern nicht viel Bodenschlamm vorhanden ist). 
Es gibt viele weitere schöne Blühpflanzen, die man am Teichrand kultivieren kann. In meiner Kapillarsperre gedeihen Sumpfvergißmeinnicht, die "unvermeidliche" Gauklerblume, aber auch Lysimachia-Arten. Bei Werner gibt es wunderschöne Seidenblumen. Ich habe __ Storchschnabel und diverse __ Veilchen gesetzt, die (hoffentlich) bald blühen werden.


----------



## Moonlight (3. Jan. 2012)

*AW: wunschpflanzen für meinen neuen teich*

Mir stellt sich zu allererst die frage: was für ein teich soll das werden? ein teich mit oder ohnen fischen. wird er ohne fische, sind die ideen prima. sollen fische rein,darf sich kein schlamm bilden. schlamm ist der nährboden für bakterien und keime,also nicht das was fische wirklich brauchen oder wollen. also, was für ein teich soll es werden.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Jan. 2012)

*AW: wunschpflanzen für meinen neuen teich*

Hi Moonlight,

nicht so verallgemeinern

Schlamm ist nicht gleich Schlamm und Bakterien nicht gleich Bakterien. 

Ohne massig Bakterien im Teich (oder Aquarium) ist ein Fischleben darin gar nicht erst möglich - oder glaubst Du da leben Heinzelmännchen in den Teichfiltern
Auch für uns sind Baktereien überlebenswichtig

MfG Frank


----------



## Moonlight (4. Jan. 2012)

*AW: wunschpflanzen für meinen neuen teich*

Ja, im Filter und überall sind Bakterien ... aber ich reden von denen die im Schlamm leben, den Aeromonas ... und die fressen häßliche Löcher in die Fische.

Lege doch bitte nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage ... ich wette Du weißt wie ich es gemeint habe 

Deswegen meine Frage ... Pflanzenteich oder Fischteich.

Mandy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Jan. 2012)

*AW: wunschpflanzen für meinen neuen teich*

Hi Mandy,

Faulschlamm und anaerobe Bakterien haben mit Lochfraß in Fischen nichts zu tun (die Lochkrankheit hat andere Ursachen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (4. Jan. 2012)

*AW: wunschpflanzen für meinen neuen teich*

Hi

@ Mandy: Mir stellt sich zu allererst die frage: was für ein teich soll das werden? ein teich mit oder ohnen fischen. wird er ohne fische, sind die ideen prima. sollen fische rein,darf sich kein schlamm bilden. schlamm ist der nährboden für bakterien und keime,also nicht das was fische wirklich brauchen oder wollen. 

Es gibt außer mit großem Aufwand gereinigten Gartenteichen keine stehenden Gewässer, in denen sich kein Schlamm bilden würde. Damit können eigentlich alle Tiere problemlos leben. Wenn kiesige oder steinige Ufer von Seen Schlammfreiheit vorgaukeln, darf man nicht vergessen, dass sich natürlich in der sichtbaren Wellenschlagzone  kein Schlamm absetzen kann. Aeromonas wird man wohl nie ausschließen können, ein Teich in dem diese nicht leben könnten, wäre allgemein lebensfeindlich. Wichtig ist, dass die Fische gesund sind und genügend Widerstandskraft besitzen. Kein Teich, auch nicht der bestgefilterte ist keimfrei und sollte es auch gar nicht sein, da Mikroorganismen ebenso unverzichtbar sind wie Pflanzen und Tiere. Der einzige Grund Schlamm von Zeit zu Zeit teilweise zu entfernen, ist der, dass ein Teich sonst, wie auch natürliche Gewässer, verlandet. Schlamm ist auch Biotop für eine Reihe von Würmern, Mollusken, Larven etc. die uns zum einen später beispielsweise als __ Libellen erfreuen, zum anderen aber auch gesunde Fischnährtiere sind.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tina12 (4. Jan. 2012)

*AW: wunschpflanzen für meinen neuen teich*

Ich möchte auch unbedingt Seerosen haben in Weiß und Rosa aber die sind mir viel zu teuer!


----------



## mägi (4. Jan. 2012)

*AW: wunschpflanzen für meinen neuen teich*

hallo gartenteichfreunde,

danke für die schnellen und ehrilchen antworten,

petra.!     __ hornkraut schenkt mir meine nachbarin.__ laichkraut finde ich sehr schön werde ich pflanzen.und noch vieles mehr. bin seit stunden im google.ein dankeschön aus der schweiz.

wolfgang.!  mein teich ist oval .   ca 6,5m x 5.0m. das mit der 2. seerose muss ich mir noch überlegen. die __ seekanne hab ich im google angeschaut , ich mag die farbe gelb nicht.ich möchte nur weiss, rosa, lila, rot und blau. __ blutweiderich habe ich gelesen, kann der folie schaden? rohr- gold- und __ igelkolben habe ich aus meiner liste gestrichen.die __ scheinkalla ist gelb ,da habe ich mich für die weisse sumpfkalla enschieden.vielen dank für deine hilfe.

jürg.!  dein thread hat mir sehr gut gefallen .ich habe den ganzen nachmittag gelesen.deinen teich bewundert.mein wäsche wurde nicht gewaschen ich konnte mich nicht losreissen. so möchte ich im nächsten jahr meinen teich geniessen. super, gratuliere dir.
danke für deine hilfe.

rolf.!  mit den irisarten hast du recht, das sind meine lieblingspflanzen. im garten habe ich __ schwertlilien in vielen farben.auf deinen rat hin,werde ich zum anfang sicher __ iris sibirica,iris laeavigata und die black gamecock pflanzen und abwarten.die gauklerblume , vergissmeinnicht und das __ veilchen werde ich auch einkaufen.storchenschnabel habe ich im garten verpflanze ich auch an meinen teichrand.das sie bald blühen hoffe ich auch. danke für deine antwort.

mandy.!  mein teich soll ein naturteich werden. nach der bepflanzung warte ich wer und was alles bei mir wohnen möchte. ich kann kaum warten, eine kröte war schon mal ganz kurz am teichrand. fische sind nicht geplant.danke für deine antwort.


----------



## Annett (4. Jan. 2012)

*AW: wunschpflanzen für meinen neuen teich*

Hallo.

Ich möchte eine Lanze für den __ Igelkolben brechen, obwohl auch ich ihn zwei Jahre lang in meinem Ufergraben verflucht habe. 

Solange er in magerem Substrat sitzt, wuchert er eigentlich gar nicht. Außerdem finde ich die Fruchtansätze ausgesprochen schön. 
Ebenfalls hübsch und bisher nicht wuchernd ist der große Schachtelhalm (lat. Namen kenne ich leider nicht) bei uns im Teich. 
Als Ersatz für die gelbe __ Seekanne könnte man auch 2, 3 (oder auch erstmal nur eine) Nymphaea tetragona setzen. Sie braucht es relativ flach und blüht weiß.


 
Hier rechts im Bild.

Es gibt auch wunderschöne, kleinwüchsige __ Rohrkolben:
http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/advance...sid=90pou3069mrmuvjr7kukvb5mc2&keywords=typha irgendwie hatte Werner da aber auch schon mehr im Angebot. 
Wir haben beispielsweise den T.minima und ich finde ihn einfach nur "niedlich". Allerdings ist er recht ausbreitungsfreudig...


----------



## mägi (5. Jan. 2012)

*AW: wunschpflanzen für meinen neuen teich*

hallo annett,

danke für deine stellungsnahme. mit dem __ igelkolben und dem kleinen __ rohrkolben könnte ich mich anfreunden, allerdings nur im topf.die kleine seerose finde ich super schön. das ist eine gute idee, danke liebe grüsse aus der schweiz mägi.


----------



## pema (5. Jan. 2012)

*AW: wunschpflanzen für meinen neuen teich*



> Ich möchte auch unbedingt Seerosen haben in Weiß und Rosa aber die sind mir viel zu teuer!



Hallo Tina,

Vielleicht möchstest du deinen Teich ja mal vorstellen
Bei deinen Größenangaben im Profil stimmt ja sicherlich etwas nicht. 25m² und 250L...oh je, das wäre doch eine sehr flache Pfütze in der du keine Seerose zum blühen bekämst

Petra


----------



## pema (5. Jan. 2012)

*AW: wunschpflanzen für meinen neuen teich*

Hallo Mägi,

schön, dass du auch einen naturähnlichen Teich planst
Da ich auch bisher keine Fische beherberge kann ich dir sagen, dass der Umgang mit den Teich doch um einiges entspannter ist. Alles kann sich mit der Zeit entwickeln, ohne dass man Verantwortung für Lebewesen übernehmen muß.
Die __ Scheinkalla gibt es in weiß und in gelb. Die Lysichtion camtschatcensis (Kamschatka Scheinkalla) blüht weiß und ist von den Pflanzbedingungen der amerikanischen Scheinkalla ähnlich.
Ich kann dir nur den Tipp geben, möglichst viele Pflanzensorten auszuprobieren. Meine __ Seekanne z.B. steht jetzt das 2. Jahr und hat es 'immerhin' schon auf 3 Blätter gebracht. Von wegen: wuchert stark
petra


----------



## Limnos (6. Jan. 2012)

*AW: wunschpflanzen für meinen neuen teich*

Hi

@ Annett: Ebenfalls hübsch und bisher nicht wuchernd ist der große Schachtelhalm (lat. Namen kenne ich leider nicht) 
Der große Schachtelhalm heißt Winter-Schachtelhalm (Equisetum hyemale evtl. forma robustum). Man sollte ihn unbedingt in ein stabiles Pflanzgefäß und nicht allzusehr in Ufernähe postieren. Bei mir hat er die Flucht aus dem Teich geschafft und schiebt bisher  2-3m im Umkreis seine Triebe. Und wo Schachtelhalm einmal ist, hilft nur noch ein Bagger. Aber er ist sehr schön, wintergrün und wird gern für Blumengestecke verwendet. Sollte ihn jemand haben wollen: PN genügt!
@ T.minima und ich finde ihn einfach nur "niedlich". Allerdings ist er recht ausbreitungsfreudig...
Wäre er das auch bei mir nur! Ich habe schon x Versuche hinter mir, er verschwindet immer wieder.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Annett (6. Jan. 2012)

*AW: wunschpflanzen für meinen neuen teich*

Hallo Wolfgang.

Also verhalten sich bei uns der Schachtelhalm und T.minima (ich gehe fest davon aus, dass es welcher ist 

 ) genau verkehrt herum?!  
So kann's gehen.... mein Schachtelhalm kann nicht aus dem Teich ausbüchsen, da eine ordentliche Kapillarsperre an dieser Stelle vorhanden ist.

 
Gaaaaanz links am Rand steht der wenige Schachtelhalm aktuell.

Wenn Du möchtest, kann ich Dir im Frühjahr gern etwas von meinem kleinen __ Rohrkolben zukommen lassen. Einfach nochmal per PN erinnern oder melden, falls ich was im Flohmarkt einstellen sollte (Versand ist während der Vegetationsperiode immer ne Zeitfrage bei mir).


  Vieles von dem braunen Zeugs ist der Rohrkolben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wunschpflanzen für meinen neuen Teich*

Hi Wolfgang,

gibt wohl verschiedenste Varianten/Unterarten und was auch immer von dem großen wintergrünen Schachtelhalm. Im alten Teich hatte ich den mal als Equisetum hyemale v. japonica gekauft. Wurde bis 1,5m hoch, aber wuchern tat der (zumindest bei mir) auch net, in über 10 Jahren hatte der keine 6qm2 am Uferrand mit seinen dicken Rhizomen durchzogen - eventuell hat der damals den pH von 6 auch net gemocht

MfG Frank


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Jan. 2012)

*AW: wunschpflanzen für meinen neuen teich*



Annett schrieb:


> Es gibt auch wunderschöne, kleinwüchsige __ Rohrkolben:
> http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/advance...sid=90pou3069mrmuvjr7kukvb5mc2&keywords=typha irgendwie hatte Werner da aber auch schon mehr im Angebot.



Hallo Annett,
Rohrkolbengewächse, beginnen lateinisch mit T (Typhaceae) 
Soweit ich weiss wird der Shop gerad aktualisiert. 
Das geht nach Alphabet  somit sind die Rohrkoben erst relativ zum Schluß dran. 

Ich warte auch schon gespannt auf die neuen Artikel und hab aus für gewöhnlich gut unterichteten Kreisen  erfahren, das vermutlich bis Ende des Monats alles fertig ist. 

Unter normalen Umständen interessiert sich im Januar kaum einer für Garten, aber auch bei uns in der Firma merken wir durch den milden Winter ein deutlich verfrühtes einsetzen der Anfragen für Gartenholz. Wenns nicht gerade regnet machts ja auch schon richtig Spaß draussen was zu machen.

Da es bis zur Pflanzzeit aber noch etliche Wochen dauert ist ja auch noch genug Zeit. 
Lasst euch nicht nervös machen, nur weil es jetzt im Supermarkt schon Osterglocken und vermutlich ab Februar die ersten Geranien gibt... das ist alles viel zu früh.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## mägi (7. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wunschpflanzen für meinen neuen Teich*

hallo annett,
so wie auf  deinem  bild nr.2, stell ich mir mein teich auch vor .(in 2-3 jahren?)

bis jetzt ist er noch ganz ohne pflanzen. aber eine kröte eine katze und ein paar vögel waren doch schon da.

schönes wochenende wünscht aus der schweiz  mägi.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wunschpflanzen für meinen neuen Teich*

Hi Mägi,

liegen die dicken Flußkiesel auf der blnken Folie, oder ist da noch ein feineres Substrat zwischen Kiesel und Folie?

Wenn nicht wird sich der Pflanzenwuchs die nächsten Jahre erst mal schwer tun. Wurzellosen Unterwasserpflanzen (__ Hornblatt, __ Wasserpest ect) oder Schwimmpflanzen (Froschbiß, __ Wasserlinsen ect) ist das zwar erst mal egal wie der Teichboden aussieht, aber fast alle Sumpfpflanzen wie Wasserschwertlilien, Blumenbinsen, Pfeillkräutern, __ Rohrkolben und andere hier im Lexikon mögen so ein grobes Substrat nicht. Sie haben nur ein recht schwaches Wurzelsystem und kommen mit groben Kies/Schotteruntergrund am Anfang nicht so richtig zurecht. Erst nach ein paar Jahren, wenn sich Schlamm/Mulm zwischen den Schotterbrocken abgesetzt hat haben sie die Möglichkeit sich da zu verwurzeln.

Es gibt nur wenige Uferpflanzen die auf solchen "frischen" Schotterflächen gut Fuß fassen können, diese bilden meißt lange stabile Wurzeln aus, die sich weit durch die Zwischenräume schieben können (solche Flußgeschiebebesiedler sind z.B __ bittersüßer Nachtschatten, __ Oleander, deutsche Tamariske, Epilobium dodonai, Weiden)

MfG Frank


----------



## mägi (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wunschpflanzen für meinen neuen Teich*

hallo frank, danke für deine guten tipps.ich bin um jede antwort dankbar.

die flusskiesel liegen nur zum sitzplatz (am unteren bildrand) auf der blanken folie.

der rest hat eine dünne schicht gartenerde .im frühling wir die bepflanzung vom teichbauer (auch gärtner) durgeführt. ich mache ihm eine liste mit meinen wunschpflanzen.

die verschiedenen __ iris komme zum teil in die gartenerde und in die feuchtzone.

dein tipp von weideröschen,weide ,__ lavendel und tamariske finde ich sehr gut. die werde ich auf meiner liste nehmen.

liebe grüsse aus der schweiz mägi.


----------



## Annett (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wunschpflanzen für meinen neuen Teich*

Hallo Mägi.

Es klingt fast so, als habe diesen Teich Dein "Gärtner" (Galabauer?) "verbrochen"...
Solche Kiesschüttungen sind zumeist ein untrügliches Zeichen dafür (geht schnell, kaschiert Baufehler, kostet ordentlich, ist aber für Pflanzen nicht wirklich ideal). 
Viele Teichbücher zeigen solche Teiche, jedoch zu 99 % im ersten Jahr und da mag das alles noch halbwegs gut aussehen... bei uns im Teich befinden sich fast keine Steine, dafür ein lehmhaltiger Sand, der den Pflanzen Halt und einen Teil ihrer Nahrung gibt. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14512

Kannst Du zufällig eine Skizze machen, wie die Folie am Rand eingebaut wurde?
Eine Zeichnung des Teichprofils (Querschnitt) um die Zonen zu erkennen, wäre ebenso nicht schlecht. Es sieht für mich so aus, als wäre alles mit Steinen abgedeckt worden. :?


----------

